# Software Development



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I am conducting some academic research on how Software Development companies gather and use 'intelligence' about their competitors.

Is there anyone here who would be prepared to complete a short questionnaire on the subject?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

paulatt said:


> ... how Software Development companies gather and use 'intelligence' about their competitors....


I always thought they just slept with them and I'm missing out on some serious perks by not being in that line of work?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

paulatt said:


> ....Software Development companies gather and use 'intelligence' about their competitors.


Booger - do you mean I'm supposed to have been doing this? 

Seriously tho - Paula, if an in-house s/w development team working in a non s/w related field qualifies, then drop me a shout and I might be able to help


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > ....Software Development companies gather and use 'intelligence' about their competitors.
> ...


Great!  
I will contact you next week....

Anyone else?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Is that software developer companies or software companies ?

Might be able to assist if it can be anonymous :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I worked for a US one for 7 years... if I can help, let me know. What do I get in return :roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Currently working (for two more weeks only! ) in an in-house consultancy environment, but all my other jobs (including my new one) were/will be for traditional consultancy-type organisations.

If the questionaire is general, and I don't have to reveal who the companies were/are, then I'll fill one in...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> What do I get in return :roll:


A hot date with Paula. :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

gcp said:


> Is that software developer companies or software companies ?


Either.



> Might be able to assist if it can be anonymous :roll:


It would be anonymous.

All I want is the information on how you find out what your competitors are doing by ethical (or dare I say it, unethical) methods.
For example - do you obtain copies of their software, do you pose as a potential customer, do you know someone who works for them or maybe your company just does its own thing.....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> What do I get in return :roll:


A free University pen to fill in your questionaire!!
 
You could then return it in person and we could have a private analysis of your responses......

:wink: :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Please could you all send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the questionaire next week.

Yes, it is anonymous and completely confidential and you wouldnt need to mention the company names, etc.
thank you :-* :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

paulatt said:


> You could then return it in person and we could have a private analysis of your responses......
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Hotels in South Wales for 1 week? :wink:

IM sent


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nutts said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > You could then return it in person and we could have a private analysis of your responses......
> ...


yeah, can just see me getting *that* signed off by the missus :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > You could then return it in person and we could have a private analysis of your responses......
> ...


We would need a whole week!   
I suppose it would take some time to get to grips with your responses and learn how to enhance them.......


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paula, I can help.

IM sent.

Clive


----------



## josepharmmr (12 mo ago)

Hello,
I am a software developer. I graduated in 2015 with a 3.4 GPA. I worked until 2017 until I had to become a caregiver for a family member. Otakoyi Software I am ready to rejoin the workforce. I was thinking of not being a developer but either a QA person or an Analyst. I really want a better work-life balance.
Do you think my GAP is going to cause me a lot of problems since I have been out of it, and do you think the QA Test Engineer or Analyst would give me a better work-life balance?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

paulatt said:


> I am conducting some academic research on how Software Development companies gather and use 'intelligence' about their competitors.
> 
> Is there anyone here who would be prepared to complete a short questionnaire on the subject?


The whole 'academic survey' is always a little doxy in my eyes..

How many people shared their secrets to a stranger in a forum


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Okay for s*it's and giggles, the 24 month shelf life of the BAe Dynamics 1988 Rapier Laser Fire was a scam, when they tested them on the Outer Hebrides they still were 90% operational at 26 months - that's me in prison for 60 years... and Saudia Arbia want £50m back from the MOD..

Jesus, I feel cleaner...


----------



## ElaisaJohnny (7 mo ago)

Hi!) I work at a grocery IT company, just signed up here. If you have any questions, please send me a message in person.


----------



## limeup (5 mo ago)

Normally it companies or product design agencies already have all data concerning the competition from business analytics or project managers, who "travel " from one company to another.


----------

